# What is Modern Arnis, and where can I find Training?



## Bob Hubbard

Updated : 8-29-2002
*What is Modern Arnis?*

Modern Arnis is a martial art with its roots in the systems of the Philippines.  It was developed by the late Grandmaster Remy A. Presas, and in its simplest definition covers open hand, knife, and stick techniques.


*Where can I train?*

There are many schools around the world that offer training.  You can easily find a school in your area by checking the websites of the various Modern Arnis organizations.


*Modern Arnis Organizations:*
Format: Organization (abreviation) (Head) - Website or Email

World Modern Arnis Alliance (WMAA) (Datu Tim Hartman) - http://wmarnis.com

Modern Arnis Remy P. Presas International Organization (MARPPIO) - http://modernarnis.com/

Jeffrey J. Delaneys' International Modern Arnis Federation (IMAF) - http://professorpresas.com

Randi Scheas' International Modern Arnis Federation (IMAF) - http://www.modernarnis.net

World Modern Arnis Coalition (WMAC ) (Datu Kelly Worden) - http://www.kellyworden.com 

Danish Arnis Federation (Thorbjørn Hartelius) - http://www.arnis.dk

German Arnis Federation (Datu Dieter Knüttel) - http://www.modern-arnis.de

American Modern Arnis Associates (Guro Tom Bolden)- www.americanarnis.com 

Jerome Barber, Ed.D. - www.guntingseminar.com  (see DoctorB's post below)

Bram Frank - arnisman@aol.com (See post below)

Arnis International (Bruce Chiu) - http://www.brucechiu.com

Dan Anderson - www.danandersonkarate.com




Similar to Modern Arnis is Arnis de Leon 
International Arnis de Leon Federation (IADLF) - http://www.arnisdeleon.com/


There are a few other groups that I am aware of, but I don't have the links on hand at the moment.  Please feel free to expand on this listing, and expand on my brief description. I will update this initial msg as I can with the latest listings.  _Please read the entire thread as there may be more details below._ I have attempted to list the major organizations and instructors as I've found them.  No slight is meant to anyone I did not mention.  If you have additional information on where Modern Arnis can be found, please feel free to add on to this listing.

Thank you!
:asian:


----------



## knifeman.dk

Hi there
Just in case you are lost and ends up in Scandinavia, check www.arnis.dk for information on Modern Arnis in Denmark.
And don´t hesitate to visit we are always happy to learn, teach, practise, fight and show people around Wikingland.
Sincerely Arnis.dk
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thank you for the info.  Can you give some information on the organization and help me fill in the blanks below?  (I can't understand the site to pull the info from it) 
  Thank you!

:asian:

Organization : Danish Arnis Federation
Head : Thorbjorn Hartelius
Location : Denmark 
Email : 
WebSite : http://www.arnis.dk/
Founded :
Coverage : Denmark, 
Events:
Notes:



Updated by Renegade. Wrong instructor


----------



## DoctorB

The following question was asked as part of a new thread: 

>What is Modern Arnis? 

>Modern Arnis is a martial art with its roots in the systems of the >Philippines. It was developed by the late Grandmaster Remy A. >Presas, and in its simplest definition covers open hand, knife, >and stick techniques. 

The short answer is right on target, although during my 12 years of training in the art under both Professor Presas and Sifu Don Zanghi, who was the first person to bring the art to the Western New York area and who served as the first representative of the system, the knife component was not taught except for the six unarmed defenses against an attack.  I stopped training with
Professor in 1994, so what ever he did with knife after that point someone else will have to explain.  During my time with Professor, he was reluctant to show the knife translations and techniques because he wanted to have Modern Arnis shown in the best possible light to the general public.  During several different conversations over the years he explained his rationale for this in the following manner; most Americans think of the knife as something only bad people and criminals use.  Of course I am paraphrasing his words and not quoting him directly. 

>Where can I train? 

>There are many schools around the world that offer training. >You can easily find a school in your area by checking the >websites of the various Modern Arnis organizations. 

You offered the following and it is a good list:

>Modern Arnis Organizations: 

>World Modern Arnis Alliance (WMAA) - http://wmarnis.com 

>Modern Arnis Remy P. Presas International Organization 
>(MARPPIO) - http://modernarnis.com/ 

>Jeffrey J. Delaneys' International Modern Arnis Federation 
>(IMAF) - http://professorpresas.com 

>Randi Scheas' International Modern Arnis Federation (IMAF) -
>http://www.modernarnis.net 

>World Modern Arnis Coalition (WMAC ) - >http://www.xpres.net/~gmattson/ubbs/ 


>Similar to Modern Arnis is Arnis de Leon 
>International Arnis de Leon Federation (IADLF) - >http://www.arnisdeleon.com/ 

>There are a few other groups that I am aware of, but I don't >have the links on hand at the moment. Please feel free to >expand on this listing, and expand on my brief description. 

An additional group was added by Guro Dieter Knuttel, who also has trained with GM Ernesto Presas:

>Organization : Danish Arnis Federation 
>Head : Datu Dieter Knuttel (???) 
>Location : Denmark 
>WebSite : http://www.arnis.dk/ 

I would like to add the following person and organization to this list, PG Tom Bolden and the American Modern Arnis Associates.
PG Bolden, has a very distinctive style and 40 years of training experience in the FMAs.  He trained in Hawaii under Master Florintino Pancipanci and later trained with GM Remy Presas here in the United States.  He is the the person who brought the IMAF version of Modern Arnis to the Mid-Hudson Valley of NY State in the early 1980's, he was promoted to Senior Instructor by Professor Presas in 1989 and he later formed the AMAA in 1994.

Punong Guro Tom Bolden
American Modern Arnis Associates
Pancipanci Eskrima, CHA-3 Kenpo & IMAF Modern Arnis
Poughkeepsie, NY; (845) 471-0742
www.americanarnis.com

My own program is being taught in two places:

Erie Community College, Orchard Park, NY;
This program has been running for the past 16 years, with the first two being a student club program and the last 14 as a credit bearing, Physical Education Course.  My complete curriculum was reviewed by and approved of by Professor Presas in 1989.  He signed off on the official curriculum which is posted with the college curriculum committee.  The program is a blending of Tracy System Kenpo, Modern Arnis and Pancipanci Eskrima.

The second program is a commercial school that I opened this past September in Hamburg, NY.  The curriculum is an expansion of the ECC program.

Our web site is being developed and can be found at:
www.guntingseminar.com

The organizational format that I founded is listed under
Independent Escrima Arnis Associates

Jerome Barber, Ed.D. 



Thank you!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

It's good to see so many people from the Modern Arnis world are members od this forum!


Tim  Hartman

:drinkbeer :asian: :cheers:


----------



## Parker

Ha!  Renegade, I see you forgot to keep your certificate current   A brown belt instead of six black ones now eh?  I bet I am white after posting this but you know me and belts, they hold the pajamas closed for me!

Thanks for the invite, another place for me to play instead of in the programs they gave me to make money with on this silly box!

There are really cool smiley faces here and a knife forum and this thing too.  Cool hangout.

Talk soon.

Oh, if anyone wants a really nasty version of Modern Arnis mixed witha  few other items (military H2H/ stick/ knife, Bando, jujitsu, tang soo do),  call Tim Murray at 630-584-0007.  Teaches out of St Charles IL (far western suburbs) and focus is entirely on conflict resolution and self preservation.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Updated original post to reflect corrections and new info.

If you know of other Arnis groups, please post them here and I'll add them to the main post.

Thank you

:asian:


----------



## knifeman.dk

Hi Kaith
Here are some updates on Modern Arnis in Denmark.

Email: toby@arnis.dk
Founded: 1984
Events: Next event is May 18/19 2002 in Aarhus, Denmark. Kombatan seminar with Grandmaster Ernesto Presas, Master Roger Solar, Master Randy Remolin, Master Michael Ermach.

I will try to follow up on the events.

The Danish Arnis Federation has 7 clubs spread all over Denmark.

Sincerely 
Thorbjørn Hartelius, Chiefinstructor Modern Arnis Denmark.



:asian:


----------



## Cruentus

Thanks for the contact info for Tim Murray.

About 5 years ago my brother and I hung out with Tim and Dr. Gyi for the weekend. That was one of the best time's we've ever had at a seminar. He runs a very cool program, and he has a lot of knowledge. I'm just in regret that I haven't gotten a hold of him in so long! Oh, well... better late then never. I'll get a hold of him, and possibly train after May Buffalo camp.

Everyone else: If your near Chicago, you train hard, and like to learn combative fighting system's, Murray's the one to get a hold of!


:redeme:


----------



## Parker

Was that a KaBar sem or the pocket stick and scarf one?  Tim is good people and he has as much use for MA politics as I do, why we get along so well.

Oh, and the fact that the other guy has to die now rather than later.  I was amazed at how quickly he could have greased my train last night AND the guy I was partnered with, roughly 1.5 seconds or so?  Glad to have the mats down.


----------



## Cruentus

It was a Ka-bar and Python staff seminar. It was sweet!!:duel: :ultracool


----------



## Tapps

Training with Tim Murray is always fun. Pack your Motrin he plays hard.

I belive Dr. Gyi will be teaching the Python staff you menntioned at the WMAA camp. Dr. Gyi plays very hard.

Ask him about the fang .... G'head  ask him.  He'll gladly show you !:vu: :vu: :vu: :vu:


----------



## Hosinsul71

What about long-distance training and rank certitication?  There are no schools in my area but I would like to not only gain knowledge of the art but possibly inquire about rank cert.  How is this done in Modern Arnis?


----------



## Cruentus

Through any of the Modern Arnis Orginizations you can get ranked. You can do this by either training w/ someone certified to give rank through one of these orgs., or by travelling a little, and doing camps and seminars, and training on your own in between. Do some research, though before you pick an orginazation. Since our founder, GM Remy Presas passed away, there have been different Orgs. popping up with slightly different views on the Art. Make sure you pick the one that suits you best.

*I will use this thread reply, now, to shamelessly plug the WMAA...*  

After training w/ Professor Presas for many years, and spending a lot of time after he passed away thinking about what I would do next, I chose to link up with the WMAA. Check out the web site. They have camp coming up the 1st weekend of may. Through the WMAA you can get ranked under Datu Tim Hartman (a very good instructor, and close friend of Professors). I chose this Org. because through it, I feel that you will get more of a complete representation of Professors Art. I'm not trying to 'mud-sling' the other Orgs., though, so please do some research and decide for yourself!   

What City/State/country do you live in? Maybe I, or someone else can help you find someone else in your area!

PAUL


----------



## Hosinsul71

I live in Tulsa, Oklahoma and would be willing to travel to be able to study this art.


----------



## arnisador

Traditionally it's been quite common for people to achieve rank in Modern Arnis principally by attending camps and seminars for several years and practiciong as best they can in-between.


----------



## BRAM

Hey Tim..Dr J....Dan..
Theres lots of people teaching Modern Arnis..Professor taught a great number of people..
example:
Bruce Chiu is still teaching in Virginia..hes got students with schools:www.brucechiu.com
Richard Roy is teaching in Masachusettes..hes got LOTS of students with schools
Shshir is teaching Arnis in NC, BC,& in the Phillippines/Arnis Marhalika..
Dan Strickland in Florida-arnis
Michael Haack in Florida-arnis
Dr Wile Mattias 6th Degree -old friend of the Professors -in Florida- Arnis Karate

I still teach in Florida and around the globe. Schools-clubs in England, Scotland, Germany, Israel, BC...and of course here in the states..
new web sites going up..we teach Modern Arnis and Presas family style blade work..

BRAM
arnisman@aol.com
sites going up...
CSSD-SC.com
CSSDSC.com
Gunting.com
Gunting.net

be safe all of you...


----------



## Parker

Paul, Murray told me you called and that he thought well of you and your brother. Not bad recomendation for you at all!!

I guess you wanna come out and play for a weekend or a coulpe days, always a good time and YES PACK THE MOTRIN.  Got my *** whooped good last night, holy sheesh!  Good night of training.

Jason, I will give you a call in next week or so, regarding our emails.


----------



## DoctorB

> _Originally posted by BRAM _
> 
> *Hey Tim..Dr J....Dan..
> Theres lots of people teaching Modern Arnis..Professor taught a great number of people..
> example:
> Bruce Chiu is still teaching in Virginia..hes got students with schools:www.brucechiu.com
> Richard Roy is teaching in Masachusettes..hes got LOTS of students with schools
> Shshir is teaching Arnis in NC, BC,& in the Phillippines/Arnis Marhalika..
> Dan Strickland in Florida-arnis
> Michael Haack in Florida-arnis
> Dr Wile Mattias 6th Degree -old friend of the Professors -in Florida- Arnis Karate
> 
> I still teach in Florida and around the globe. Schools-clubs in England, Scotland, Germany, Israel, BC...and of course here in the states..
> new web sites going up..we teach Modern Arnis and Presas family style blade work..
> 
> BRAM
> arnisman@aol.com
> sites going up...
> CSSD-SC.com
> CSSDSC.com
> Gunting.com
> Gunting.net
> 
> be safe all of you... *



Good to have your input, Bram.  Maybe the list of instructors and schools at the top of this thread will be amended to reflect your information.

BTW, I did announce that you will be in Buffalo on September 28 & 29 to do a Gunting Knife Seminar.  I will be setting the seminar site within the next couple of weeks after my May 19 seminar on Modern Arnis Empty Hand Applications of the Single, Double and Reverse Sinawali, plus Redonda.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## BRAM

Ok there some more I guess we should mention..
especially Guro Doug Pierre. He one of our only FullContact StickFighting Champions..a great forms man and a long time Modern Arnis instructor..

Guro Doug Pierre: Modern Arnis Domog NYC
Richard Roy:jrroy@valinet.com  Modern Arnis- Tai Chi   MA
( I think I mentioned Richard before!)
Bobby Quinn: Modern Arnis   Atlanta area
Irwin Carmichael: Modern Arnis & Balintawak  SC 
Master Ron Van Browning: Modern Arnis-Jujitsu  TX
Mark Kline: Modern Arnis-Small Circle-Kyushu Jitsu  NJ
Andrew "Tattoo" Filardo: Modern Arnis-Kickboxing  Long Islnd NY

hmmm gee we ought to have a listing..I bet theres THOUSANDS of us..thats right thousands of Modern Arnis Insturctors..I can think of bunches from the New England Camps, Michigan Camps, Florida Camps..There were lots of Black Belts over the years...
Some stayed with the Professor. others went on their own, teaching Modern Arnis as they kew it...

What about:
Clapps? Jim n Judy?
Rocky? 
Terry Wareham?
Lee Lowry?
Frank Ricardo?

just asking...????


----------



## Dan Anderson

Bram,
In answer to your question -
Terry Wareham is alive and well and active in the midwest and held the annual Michigan IMAF camp.
Rocky Paswik is doing Balintawak also in the midwest.
No data on Jim and Judy Clapp.  I stopped communicating wiht him when he told me that he felt he could use the Dillman stuff on the Professor in a cane sparring situation.  Honest, he said that to me over the phone.
Lee Lowry is teaching some kenpo but I think his student, Brian Zawilinski, is the main stick these days.
Never met Frank Ricardo.
Dan:flame:


----------



## Cruentus

Yea, I talked to Murray for awhile.

I'm starting a new program in Michigan, so I'm working out the details with that. Hopefully, in a month or two (after I build a stronger student base) I'll either come down and bring some people, or even host Murray up in Michigan for a seminar. I know that a few of the Canadians, Michigan, and Chicago area people would be glad to come. I've got a lot of work to do in the mean time.

All my contact info will be up at the WMAA site probably this week. My program will focus on Presas Modern Arnis, as well as anything combative. We like to train hard, so my group should be used to the Motrin and Tigar balm by the time we come visit! 

PAUL


----------



## Cruentus

Hey, Cool! I'm a yellow belt!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *. . .
> I'm starting a new program in Michigan, so I'm working out the details with that.
> . . .
> PAUL *



Paul,

How is the program coming?

Let me know so I can stop by  and have fun
with you.

Rich


----------



## Guro Harold

David Ng, NC State  Representative for IMAF, INC
--------------------------------------------------------------
Lakan Apat and personal student of the late GM Remy Presas.
Sifu Third degree in Sil-Lum Kung-Fu under GM Rick Ward.
Triangle Kung-Fu Arnis Academy
Raleigh, Durham, Chapel Hill, NC area
www.kungfuarnis.com

Roland Rivera, Vice-NC State Representative  for IMAF, INC
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lakan Tatlo and personal student of the late GM Remy Presas.
First degree black belt in Sil-Lum Kung-Fu under Sifu David Ng.
Roland2@yahoo.com
Greenville, NC area

Harold Evans - Modern Arnis, Ray Dionaldo's FCS
-------------------------------------------------------------
Lakan under Guro David Ng.
First degree black Belt under Sifu David Ng.
Personal student and state representative of Master Ray Dionaldo.
Greensboro/Piedmont-Triad, NC
mail_harold@yahoo.com

Lyndon Johnson - Modern Arnis, Hock Hochheim's CQC
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Lakan under Guro David Ng.
Master Hapkido Instructor
Official NC State Rep for the World Sin Moo Hapkido Association
Lakan under Hock Hochheim's CQC.
Mt Olive/Goldsboro, NC  area
drjohnson@hwarangwarrior.com

GM Rick Ward - Sasamba ("Praying Mantis") Kali Arnis system/Modern Arnis
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Boone, NC area
www.blueridgekungfu.com


----------



## dng1032

Guro Roland Rivera's email address 
rolandr2@yahoo.com


----------



## Rich Parsons

The Flint Modern Arnis Club

serves the greater Genesee County area within
Michigan.


If you have any questions or desires
to train please contact me at
richparsonsjr@yahoo.com 

Thank you

Rich
:asian:


----------



## Cruentus

test


----------



## Dan Anderson

Hey Paul
Email me when you get a moment.  I have a question for you.
Dan


----------



## Cruentus

I figured I'd post this. I'm too excited about it not too!! 

*The Beginning:* 
I have been teaching Modern Arnis for awhile, but it started out of necessity more then anything else. My 1st Arnis instructor (who introduced me to professor) had stopped teaching. All of the other people who at the time were more experienced then I also stopped. I loved the art so much, and I didn't want to stop training, so I decided to learn from seminars directly from Professor (and the other experienced people at these camps/seminars) instead of abandoning the art, or trying to find another school that offered MA (I didn't have the $$ to link up w/ a different school AND travel and go to seminars).

Problem: Seminars that I could go to are only 1-3 mo. at a time. I needed to practice in between. So...I started teaching. I didn't advertise or collect money, and I made it known that I'm not an "expert", but I just wanted to practice the art.

*Now:* 

Since Professors death, I felt that given my relationship with the man, and that I was one of his black belts, that I should take some more responsability on not just continueing my education in the art for myself, but on spreading the art the best way I can.

So I opened up a new Modern Arnis/combative Martial arts Program at Worlds Gym in Rochester, MI. We had our 1st class/demo Saturday 22nd and it was a success!!  I'm really excited, and I hope that this goes well. This gym is a beautiful facility for classes and seminars. I plan on having and hosting many once the general class has a chance to get on its feet.

My contact info is on the WMAA website:     www.wmarnis.com 

So, if any of yall are in Michigan, get a hold of me and come check us out! I'll keep you all posted on the progress, and possible future events!

Later!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Paul,

Speak for yourself  
Stick fighting is like Ballet, accept there is no music, no 
choreography, and the dancers hit each other with sticks.

When I get hit, I hear music all the time.  

Good luck 

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I just hear alot of birds..but thats when I spar folks who know which end of the stick to hold like Rich and Paul.  

Both are good folks who know their stuff.


----------



## Cruentus

Kiath: Thanks! Hopefully I'll be able to teach my students which end of the stick to hold!

Rich: I hope you'll come visit us sometime. We hope to visit you up in flint as well. Your welcome to come over anytime!


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *We had our 1st class/demo Saturday 22nd and it was a success *



Congratulations!


----------



## Emptyglass

As a person who was lucky enough to train with Professor R. Presas and PG Tom Bolden as well a former and continuing student of Doctor Barber, I can wholeheartedly endorse the Doc's program and skills if you happen to be in the Western New York area.

If you're looking for honest, straightforward and effective training which requires you to think about what you're doing, examine the options and practice hard, he's your man. Just my opinion though.

Best Regards,

Richard Curren


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Listing Updated.

I have attempted to list the major organizations and instructors as I've found them.  No slight is meant to anyone I did not mention.  If you have additional information on where Modern Arnis can be found, please feel free to add on to this listing.


----------



## buguhan

Hi everybody, I`m searching for Modern Arnis in Stockholm, Sweden, because a friend of mine is moving to there for the next year ans she wants to stay in training!
So could someone of you us?!


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by buguhan _
> *Hi everybody, I`m searching for Modern Arnis in Stockholm, Sweden, because a friend of mine is moving to there for the next year ans she wants to stay in training!
> So could someone of you us?! *



Buguhan...

Datu Tim Hartman has a list of people for modern arnis in Sweden and other areas of Europe. I suggest getting on www.wmarnis.com (the WMAA website) and either send him an e-mail, or check the school listings on the site and see if there is one close to you. Datu Hartman is also on this forum, screen-name "Renegade." You could probably send him a personal message through MartialTalk.com if you can't find anything on the WMAA site.

Good luck in your training!
 
PAUL


----------



## buguhan

Thanks a lot, Paul 
 By the way:  Sweden is not really close to Germany!


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by buguhan _
> *Thanks a lot, Paul
> By the way:  Sweden is not really close to Germany!  *



huH?  Yes I know I am an ignorant egocentric american, but I'm not THAT bad!!:rofl: 

I know that Sweden is not close to Germany! Datu Hartman is out of New York, but he goes to Denmark and Sweden once a year at least to teach. We have some affiliate schools out there.

As for Germany: We might have some in Germany (heck we're all over) but I'm not sure. There is also Datu Dieter and Master of Tapi-Tapi Gabi Rolof in Germany, so you would have more variety if you were out that way. But, really, I was refering to Sweden when yo originally posted, not Germany!

Still contact Datu Hartman; he will be able to help you.

Cheers!:cheers:


----------



## Cruentus

Or rather....have your friend contact Datu Hartman for a school list in Sweden. 

:asian:


----------



## buguhan

Yeas I did, and my friend also asked our Trainer, Datu Dieter, but he also didn`t know. So hope Datu Tim can help us


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Ingmar Johansson
Kenpo Karate Studio
Box 1217
Skolgatan 1B, 60042 Norrkoping
ingmar.johansson@mbox318.swipnet.se
www.kenpo.se

Mr. Bernardo Diaz
Mandamus Motionscenter
Oslogatan 1
164 31 Kista
Telefon: 08-50801814
bernardo@mbox301.swipnet.se
http://www.kenpo.se/sthlm/index.htm

Kenneth Johansson 
DANTAI SOCIETY
Knäppingsborgsgatan 9
602 26 Norrköping Sweden 
kenneth.b.johansson@mail.bip.net


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

A list of the WMAA schools are here on this link.

http://wmarnis.com/schools.html

:asian:


----------



## buguhan

Thanx a lot for the list of schools Datu Hartman!
My friend also send an e-mail to Guro Johan Skalberg, but I don't know if he has already written back

Greetings from Dortmund, the Twin Town of Buffalo, NY!


----------



## twinkletoes

I can fill in the info about central Connecticut:

Lee Lowery was active in Modern Arnis until about 1995.  His rank was Lakan Anim (from '92, I believe).  He retired from running his Kenpo Karate school in February 2001, though he now oversees instructor training, etc.  

Master Brian Zawilinski ran the local Arnis program for years (both at Prof. Lowery's school and at other locations).  He is still very active, but is not running a specific class at this time.  He is hosting the camp in July in Cromwell, CT.  His weekly class is being covered by Guro Wayne Tanguay and Guro Brett Salafia, who are also teaching local seminars.  (Wayne and Brett are listed at www.modernarnis.net, as is the July Camp).  

Several of Prof. Lowery's active kenpo instructors are black belts in Modern Arnis (most of us under Prof. Presas personally).  These include Bill Boisvert, Tom Cushing, Jay Preisner, Lee Ann Tanguay, and myself (Chris Drechsler-Martell).  (Forgive me if I missed anyone.)  Tom Cushing is now running the class at Middletown Kenpo Karate, Prof. Lowery's school.  (www.mkks.com)

Modern Arnis is still alive and well among us.  We are keeping the Professor's art strong!  

Hope that clears up both the details of Prof. Lowery's disappearance, and provides some info about our area.

~Chris


----------



## arnisador

Thanks for the info.!


----------



## Rod Coulter

I found this site with a great simple explanation of modern arnis, hopefully this helps those who are in search of its description.

http://www.kungfuarnis.com/Arnishistory.html


Cheers,

Train Hard and Stay True!

Rod Coulter


----------



## Flatlander

Mr. Hubbard:

Please note that one of the links in the first post of this thread doesn't work.

Anyone looking for Datu Kelly Worden's website should go to www.kellyworden.com

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Flat Lander,

Thanks for the update. This is on my to do list. If anyone else knows of broken links, just shoot me a PM or post them here and I will update them as I have with the Kelly Worden Site.

Thank You
 :asian:


----------



## sungkit

Therer are quite a few Senior Masters of modern arnis teaching in the Philippines including Rodel Dagooc, Vicente Sanchez, Jerry dela Cruz and others. Should people be interested in visiting the Philippines for training, PM me and can assist them in obtaining contact details.


----------



## Arnis_DeMano

I am looking for swedish people that trains MA, not really clubs but more people to meet and exchange knowledge.


----------



## K Williams

Modern Arnis Domog
http://members.tripod.com/VillageMartialArts/index.html

Contact Guro Doug Pierre for more information. 212-614-3250.


----------



## DrBarber

Palusut said:
			
		

> Link for Tim Hartman: http://wmarnis.com/resume.html.


 


			
				Palusut said:
			
		

> Link for Dan Anderson: http://www.danandersonkarate.com/dananderson.html.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Links:
> 
> http://www.modernarnis.com/main.html MARPPIO
> 
> http://www.professorpresas.com/  Jeff Delaney
> 
> http://www.imafp.com/main.html guro Jay DeLeon
> 
> http://www.modernarnis.net/home/index.shtml MoTTs
> 
> http://www.kellyworden.com/ datu Kelly Worden
> 
> http://www.americanarnis.com/ pg Tom Bolden
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/amaa_arnis/video-announce.html pg Tom Bolden
Click to expand...


----------



## The Game

Looks like there are alot of places one can go to see Arnis.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien

I spoke to Prof. Remy Presas' son, Dr. Remy Presas the day before yesterday.  I received my Likha Tatlo (brown belt) from Prof. Presas in 1977.  I related the following story to his son Dr. Remy Presas:  in 1977 Prof. Presas accompanied me to a karate tournament.  I was fighting a famous fighter for 1st pl. my opponents Sensei another internationally known Hanshi of his own system was the Chief Referee.  Needless to say I did not win.  Prof. Presas was more upset than I was.  I thought he was going to beat them up with his sticks.  Prof. Presas was all about fair play.  He had unbounded energy, running men half his age into the ground.  Prof. Presas' son the good Doctor lives in Frisco.  He was kind enough to respond to an E-Mail I sent him.  I assured him that we at the Ronin Martial Arts Club are carrying the torch for his father.  We have integrated Arnis into Vee-Jitsu.  His memory will never die.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## arnisador

Sensei Tom O'Brien said:


> II received my Likha Tatlo (brown belt) from Prof. Presas in 1977.



That makes you an early adopter! Thanks for sharing all this.


----------



## stickarts

We also offer Modern Arnis in Central Connecticut.
www.ctmaj.com

I have had the good fortune to have been a student of Prof. Presas for many years and promote a number of seminars with him as well as train with many of his other senior students.

I have owned and operated my own school since 1993.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien

Arnis is a very practical art.  You can pick up a stick or something to use like a stick almost anywhere.  Arnis has now been integrated into many arts thanks to Prof. Remy.  We in Vee-Jitsu have even named an off-shoot of Vee-Jitsu - Vee-Arnis Jitsu.  Prof. David James has his main dojo downtown Manhatten, NYC.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## K Williams

Sensei Tom O'Brien said:


> Arnis is a very practical art. You can pick up a stick or something to use like a stick almost anywhere. Arnis has now been integrated into many arts thanks to Prof. Remy. We in Vee-Jitsu have even named an off-shoot of Vee-Jitsu - Vee-Arnis Jitsu. Prof. David James has his main dojo downtown Manhatten, NYC.
> Thanks,
> Sensei Tom


 
Prof. James also has a school 1 block from Kings Plaza in Brooklyn.


----------



## mariaclara

hi guys,

just wanna ask if there are any gyms around oxnard/ventura county,ca teaching yawyan style arnis.

thanks for any info
:ultracool


----------



## Kenpo17

Does anyone know of any good Arnis schools in Maryland?  If you do could you please let me know about them.  Thanks


----------



## arnisador

Kenpo17 said:


> Does anyone know of any good Arnis schools in Maryland?  If you do could you please let me know about them.  Thanks



From here:



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Maryland*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Jim                             Heaney*
> Chesapeake Martial Arts
> 7850 Rossville Blvd Suite 200
> Baltimore, MD 21236
> 410-663-9123
> [website][/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [/FONT]
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Edward Mengel[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> Metro DC Arnis
> 5017 Wilson Ln
> Bethesda, MD 20814
> 202-270-5387
> [email] | [website][/FONT]​


----------



## K Williams

K Williams said:


> Modern Arnis Domog
> http://members.tripod.com/VillageMartialArts/index.html
> 
> Contact Guro Doug Pierre for more information. 212-614-3250.


 
http://www.vmai.info/filipino-stickfighting-modern-arnisescrimakali/

Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=83573457458&ref=search&sid=784208992.561263608..1


----------



## Mark Lynn

Just wanted to post and let everyone know that I currently teach a combination of Modern Arnis and Kombatan Arnis at the Roanoke Recreation Center in Roanoke TX.  Classes are Monday and Wednesday nights at 6:45pm

Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hidden-Sword-Martial-Arts/187926651217398 

M. Lynn


----------

